

The decline of serial killers and rise of the sharing economy - bproper
http://www.theverge.com/2013/8/28/4667738/the-decline-of-the-serial-killer-and-rise-of-the-sharing-economy

======
digikata
It's an interesting article, but the graph is puzzling. The Y-axis is labeled
Killers/Teams. Teams? Given the title of the source was it teams of killers vs
lone killers? Was there a drop in killers or rise in teams or both?

------
smanuel
I, for one, do Not believe this study. Decline of serial killers!? What would
they say next? That Dexter is not real?

------
zw123456
Great! And very interesting. I wonder why there is a decline in the number of
serial killers?

------
Qtz
With all the superheroes coming out, the killers should be scared!hehe!

